# [SOLVED] DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive



## noel_gr (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
i ve discovered recently from My Computer that my dvd drive has changed to bd drive. It doesnt read any cds or dvds as it says that its 
'' please insert a disk in BD rom' .
nero is not working . i checked device manager ,uninstalled and reinstalled and all that, but the problem remains. it must have caused by some software.
How can i fix it so it works properly again?

thank you for your time anyway.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

Hi and welcome to TSF you can try this Your CD or DVD drive can't read or write media
also try physically removing the drive from the machine and boot then shut down and reinstall the drive then boot


----------



## noel_gr (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

thank you joeten,
it didnt fix the problem nad since its a laptop i cant remove the drive.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

Hi what is the make and model number as you often can remove it the info will help find out how, though I may not get it today as my line is up and down has been all day which is most annoying will be talking to my isp in the morning


----------



## noel_gr (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

acer aspire 5520


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

Hi there is info here How to take apart Acer Aspire 5520 laptop >> Inside my laptop


----------



## noel_gr (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

thanx a lot.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

Did you recently install any software? It seems the cd drive thinks it is a BlueRay drive now, and obviously not a combo one either.


----------



## noel_gr (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

hi Righ m 
i did , but i uninstall most of the software so im not sure which one it was. i think you are right , any suggestions?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

What generally messes with cd and dvd drives is any burning software uninstalls.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

Uninstall the drive in Device Manager and reboot.


----------



## noel_gr (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

hi Dogg, 
i ve tried that. it dont work


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

This is a long shot but download and try it:
CDgone - Geeks to Go Forums


----------



## noel_gr (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

nothing still.

now Bios dont recognise the device and its lost from Device Manager


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

Well if rebooting did not put the drive back in the bios then I would bet the drive is bad, and considering Acer quality, that would actually make sense.


----------



## noel_gr (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*



Rich-M said:


> Well if rebooting did not put the drive back in the bios then I would bet the drive is bad, and considering Acer quality, that would actually make sense.


i guess you 're right. 
tnx


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DVD-ROM drive changed to BD-drive*

Sorry, but I'm afraid so.


----------

